# New Tassimo coffee machines, anyone else have one?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

I bought one of those Bosch Tassimo instant coffee makers the other day, I gotta say it makes a great cup of coffee, I have been having the lattes and am so far impressed, I am not much of a coffee drinker myself but I look forward to my morning latte now, and having it ready to go in 1 minute is always nice  I think they are gonna be a big thing pretty soon. If anyone is in the market for them Futureshop has them on sale for 50% off for $99, its pretty neat how it reads the barcode to determine what water temperature to brew at etc.

If anyone knows where to get the T-Dsics they use for a better price or assortment packs let me know!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Interesting for sure. My parents have one of the one-cupper coffee machines, but not for lattes or anything. Their machine has individual reusable coffee filters that were available for purchase, and they use those, so that they can use the coffee that they have always used in their drip machines. 

I would hesitate to buy a coffee machine like that if I couldnt use MY coffee.. I buy Kicking Horse Valley coffee, and I swear to god it is the BEST coffee I have ever had, and I brew it in my $20 drip coffee maker. (Or if I am camping, I use my Bodum press). I think it is less expensive to use your own coffee too. (And Kicking Horse has an espresso bean as well!)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

katienaha said:


> would hesitate to buy a coffee machine like that if I couldnt use MY coffee.. I buy Kicking Horse Valley coffee, and I swear to god it is the BEST coffee I have ever had, and I brew it in my $20 drip coffee maker. (Or if I am camping, I use my Bodum press). I think it is less expensive to use your own coffee too. (And Kicking Horse has an espresso bean as well!)


I'm with you on that. I prefer my Continental Coffee "Dark French" roast freshly ground at home steeping in a bodum... although I do forsee an espresso machine purchase in the near future. Nothing beats real espresso, americano's or latte's IMO. To each their own though, a few friends of mine love their 1 cup quick brew stuff


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

It would be great if those coffee cartridges ain't so pricey~


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, like I said, I am no coffee aficionado, I am just saying I am impressed with it for the price you pay, and for the drinks you get out of it. $99 is not bad for a machine to make lattes, hot chocolate, chai tea lattes, cappuccino, and your regular blends of coffee in an instant, the technology is just starting to catch on.

I would imagine they will make a re-useable T-Disc to put in your own coffee soon such as they did with the Koenig, but for now you can get nabob, starbucks, tazo, seattles best etc.. and makes a good drink for people on the go! I still have my drip machine for company coming over but the same starbucks blend we used to get is much better in the new tassimo machine than it was in our cuisinart drip pot that we ground ourselves.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

shaobo said:


> It would be great if those coffee cartridges ain't so pricey~


THAT, I am hoping will change  although 80 cents for a latte isnt bad, but the regular coffee pods are overpriced


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

I looked at these for our wedding registry and decided they are too easy to make "obsolete." Just like those other nice-to-have's like Photo printers, if they decide to stop making the cartridges, the whole machine will become obsolete (landfill fodder). The ongoing cost of those single-serve pots is a little high for my liking PLUS at a time when we should be reducing our waste they are bringing out a system that uses more plastic??! Just my $0.02... but having said that, if you are enjoying it then that's what really matters! 

I also looked at "traditional" espresso makers but the more I read up, the less I wanted one. So many people say the pumps die after just over a year (out of warranty) and that they are not worth it unless you get the _expensive_ ones - and in my mind $400+ will get me a lot of lattes considering I only have one a week at most.

Personally I LOVE my Krups drip coffee maker we got recently and when I want something stronger I'll use my french press.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i use the oldschool moka pot to make espresso on the stove  tastes great and cheap cheap cheap


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, thank you for posting this information. I knew nothing about them and will keep them in mind for a gift. 

Like Katienaha, I tend to buy Kicking Horse coffee -- Kick Ass or Grizzly roast. We just use a Melitta cone drip for it. But it sounds like the Bosch machine would make a nice wedding gift.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm sure you could order these cartridges in bulk online. Or maybe costco. How are these machines different from traditional machines?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Well, thank you for posting this information. I knew nothing about them and will keep them in mind for a gift.
> 
> Like Katienaha, I tend to buy Kicking Horse coffee -- Kick Ass or Grizzly roast. We just use a Melitta cone drip for it. But it sounds like the Bosch machine would make a nice wedding gift.


agreed kicking horse is great we usually have that in the cupboard, also if you go to bean brothers in kerrisdale they have AWESOME beans


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Really? I go to Bean Brothers in Kerrisdale occasionally but never knew that they sold their coffee beans. I will give them a try sometime.



Mferko said:


> agreed kicking horse is great we usually have that in the cupboard, also if you go to bean brothers in kerrisdale they have AWESOME beans


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

*I bought my husband a one cup thing for camping at wal mart for $8 and now he uses it in the house everday. We were looking at this, but me being someone who has never had a cup we figured for the money it wouldn't be worth it. *


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

HooDoo Jo is #1, then Kick Ass, and if those are all out, then its the Grizzly. 
I'm all about the dark roasts. We tried the Pipeline one, but it just didnt have the flavour we were used to.



Morainy said:


> Well, thank you for posting this information. I knew nothing about them and will keep them in mind for a gift.
> 
> Like Katienaha, I tend to buy Kicking Horse coffee -- Kick Ass or Grizzly roast. We just use a Melitta cone drip for it. But it sounds like the Bosch machine would make a nice wedding gift.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I saw them in walmart just a few hours ago. Seems all of these machines are on sale right now. They have the T-fal for $87, regular 179. I want one! I'm always going to starbucks and timmies, when I saw on the box you can make ice capps I was sold. My girlfriend didn't let me buy it


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

blender + strong coffee + milk + ice + sugar = iced capp. I make them all the time.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I do too. But I'm lazy. Instead of sugar I buy hazelnut flavoured cream. plus I put it in the fridge over night before I pour it on ice so the ice won't melt, I hate waiting. I'd much rather pop in a disc then go through all the work of making an ice capp the old fashioned way. Plus it's able to brew the ice capp cold so it won't melt the ice.


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> I do too. But I'm lazy. Instead of sugar I buy hazelnut flavoured cream. plus I put it in the fridge over night before I pour it on ice so the ice won't melt, I hate waiting. I'd much rather pop in a disc then go through all the work of making an ice capp the old fashioned way. Plus it's able to brew the ice capp cold so it won't melt the ice.


I think thats exactly it, sure it can be made other ways for cheaper or better tasting, but this machine is all about convinience and it makes a good cup of coffee for what it is. Getting up at 4:30am I would rather throw in a disc and have a great tasting latte than doing all the work and making a mess in the kitchen before I head out for work, those extra 10 minutes are pretty valuable extra time to sleep


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

summit said:


> I think thats exactly it, sure it can be made other ways for cheaper or better tasting, but this machine is all about convinience and it makes a good cup of coffee for what it is. Getting up at 4:30am I would rather throw in a disc and have a great tasting latte than doing all the work and making a mess in the kitchen before I head out for work, those extra 10 minutes are pretty valuable extra time to sleep


Well said. However, when I make coffee at home I also make it to-go. This means a travel mug plus a thermos, so that counts for about 4 cups of coffee! 

Those machines make a standard sized cup of coffee, and as for mess, transferring from a normal sized cup into a thermos takes more skill than I could muster. I'll stick to my $20 drip machine and bodum!

EDIT: on a side note - bodums make for great camping coffee! When we paddled the Bowron Lake chain in September, we were the talk of the town out there, as we were one of few who actually had REAL coffee (most people brought instant, or just tea). Only problem was we had to bring powdered milk, as we brought only dehydrated food, no cooler. Powdered milk does NOT stack up to cream.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

that sounds pretty cool, how much are the discs?
not sure im able to give up my fav beans tho...


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


> that sounds pretty cool, how much are the discs?
> not sure im able to give up my fav beans tho...


Discs are a little high still, been around for about 2 years now and the price is coming down but a 14 pack of nabob is about $6 14 pack of starbucks is about $9 and an 8 pack of lattes is about $6

As for the travel mug thing, it will hold a travel mug, it has an adjustable cup tray that will fit anything from large travel mugs to small expresso cups, however you will need to use 2 T-discs to fill it up, or hold the button down to give you more coffee. Maybe your thinking of the older machines?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Not sure.. all I know is my parents have a similar style machine, and the largest it gives you is slightly bigger than your average coffee mug, and it isnt very tall, so you cant put a tall travel mug in it.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

sounds like a decent xmas gift idea... are the discs paper or plastic? (can i throw the whole thing in the compost?)


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Not sure.. all I know is my parents have a similar style machine, and the largest it gives you is slightly bigger than your average coffee mug, and it isnt very tall, so you cant put a tall travel mug in it.


You can just simply remove the bottom cup holder for larger travel mugs, or twist the cup holder up to raise the platform for expresso cups. They made some improvements on the new models, hopefully they will do the same with the coffee itself now, because the machine itself I have no complaints with and seems to be well improved on past models where this may have been an issue.

As for the discs, they are plastic, hopefully they start improving the dics. Apparently these are really big in Europe right now and have much more variety and accessories to offer, so here is hoping it comes over here, I really do think the technology is here to stay.

Anyone in the Maple Ridge area ever feel like dropping by to taste test a cup feel free  website is www.tassimo.ca for anyone looking for more information


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

When I was at walmart I checked out the prices on discs. For regular brew coffee I think it was $5 for 16 discs, I'm not positive though I think it could of been more discs in the package. The specialty coffee drinks like lattes, cappucinos, etc were a bit expensive. $9 for 8 discs. I'm planning on buying the machine specifically for the special drinks and use a drip coffee maker for regular coffee.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

shaobo said:


> It would be great if those coffee cartridges ain't so pricey~


i 2nd that. i'd love to have one of this but the coffee cartridges are soooo expensive. i guess making them in packets like that is the reason for the price. if they can make a re-useable cartridge that you can fill with the coffee of your choice. this coffee makers will surely make good sales.


----------



## KBS1664 (Nov 9, 2010)

I came across this Brew-Yet Coffee Disc Maker

and this http://www.tdiscwarehouse.com/


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

KBS1664 said:


> I came across this Brew-Yet Coffee Disc Maker
> 
> and this The T-Disc Warehouse


Thats a great find, thanks alot, I appreciate that! Will have to give it a try. Superstore, London Drugs, and Canadian Tire seem to have just as competitive pricing as the T-Discwarehouse though just for a heads up, and you don't need to buy in bulk.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i 2nd that. i'd love to have one of this but the coffee cartridges are soooo expensive. i guess making them in packets like that is the reason for the price. if they can make a re-useable cartridge that you can fill with the coffee of your choice. this coffee makers will surely make good sales.


i like that idea, id get to use my favorite beans and wouldnt be throwing a piece of plastic in the garbage with every single cup of coffee i drink


----------

